# Should I order/reserve a table for 9:30?



## Melikhovo

привет всем!
Мы с друзьями на днях собирались выехать в ресторан. Один из моих друзей из москвы настаивал позвонить чтобы заказывать столик. Я хотел спросить "Should I book a table for 9:30"? и по-русски сказал: "мне заказывать столик на 9:30"?

всё было понятно, только я не уверен что всё было правильно сказано...


----------



## Q-cumber

Melikhovo said:


> привет всем!
> Мы с друзьями на днях собирались выехать в ресторан. Один из моих друзей из москвы настаивал позвонить чтобы заказывать столик. Я хотел спросить "Should I book a table for 9:30"? и по-русски сказал: "мне заказывать (бронировать) столик на 9:30"?
> 
> всё было понятно, только я не уверен что всё было правильно сказано...


Салют! Всё правильно было сказано, и понятно.  И сам текст написан на хорошем русском языке. Только в втором предложении - стилистическая ошибка: "Один из моих друзей из Москвы *настаивал позвонить чтобы заказывать *столик." Смысл предложения не совсем понятен.  Он сам хотел позвонить? Или вас просил позвонить?


----------



## Rosett

Melikhovo said:


> Один из моих друзей из Москвы настаивал позвонить, чтобы *заказать* столик. Я хотел спросить "Should I book a table for 9:30"? и по-русски сказал: "Мне заказывать столик на 9:30?"


It's all correct given the important correction in bold.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> It's all correct given the important correction in bold.


It still doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> It still doesn't make much sense to me.


Очевидно, что друг из Москвы настаивал, чтобы столик был заказан перед тем как ехать.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Очевидно, что друг из Москвы настаивал, чтобы столик был заказан перед тем как ехать.


Мне это совсем не очевидно. Тогда "Друг настаивал, что надо предварительно заказать столик по телефону ".  Или "Друг попросил, чтобы я позвонил и заказал столик".   И т.д.  "Настаивал позвонить" - такая конструкция в русском языке не используется.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> "Настаивал позвонить" - такая конструкция в русском языке не используется.


Вы, наверное, имеете в виду, что не используется в значении "чтобы кто-то другой позвонил"?


----------



## igusarov

Melikhovo said:


> привет всем!
> Мы с друзьями на днях собирались выехать в ресторан. Один из моих друзей из москвы настаивал позвонить чтобы заказывать столик. Я хотел спросить "Should I book a table for 9:30"? и по-русски сказал: "мне заказывать столик на 9:30"?
> 
> всё было понятно, только я не уверен что всё было правильно сказано...


Добрый день!
Фраза построена совершенно грамотно (падежи, предлоги). В вашей ситуации можно было использовать оба глагола:
"Мне заказывать столик на девять тридцать?" ~ "Should I be booking ...?"
"Мне заказать столик на девять тридцать?" ~ "Should I book ...?"
Смысл одинаков, разница лишь в том, на чём Вы хотите сделать акцент: на процессе или на результате.

Свой вопрос Вы тоже написали грамотно и правильно, за исключением цепочки слов "настаивал позвонить, чтобы заказывать". Она режет слух нестыковкой совершенного и несовершенного глаголов, и в целом эта цепочка несколько тяжеловесна для разговорной речи. На мой взгляд, более естественным было бы сказать:

"настаивал, чтобы мы позвонили и заказали" - если не важно, кто будет звонить
"очень хотел позвонить и заказать" - если он хотел позвонить сам.


----------



## Rosett

В конструкции "настаивал позвонить" позвонить может любой, включая говорящего. На это указывает неопределённая форма "позвонить". Естественно, что это разговорная форма, самая краткая из возможных, но ведь мы именно так и говорим.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> В конструкции "настаивал позвонить" позвонить может любой, включая говорящего. На это указывает неопределённая форма "позвонить". Естественно, что это разговорная форма, самая краткая из возможных, но ведь мы именно так и говорим.


Да нет такой разговорной формы. Настаивать можно на чём-то, либо "настаивать, чтобы..."


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Да нет такой разговорной формы. Настаивать можно на чём-то, либо "настаивать, чтобы..."


Настаивать можно по-всякому, в том числе и просто так, например:
"Я попробовал уклониться, он настаивал. Категорически, почти официально-угрожающе."  [Даниил Гранин. Зубр (1987)]
Кроме того, можно не только _настаивать_, но и _требовать/приказывать/..._ и т.д. - это не меняет конструкции.
Рассматриваемая конструкция употребляется преимущественно в разговорной форме. Однако ничего такого, что не соответствовало бы нормам русского, в ней нет. Примеров данного конкретного употребления в современной литературе в избытке.

Официально: "Шахтер" отстранил от матчей и оштрафовал ...
Во время задержания для решения проблем футболист _*настаивал позвонить*_ президенту "Шахтера" Ринату Ахметову или министру МВД Арсену ...

Всем доброго времени суток. - Рассказы о родах - на бэби.ру
Apr 20, 2016 - Муж _*настаивал позвонить*_ в скорую, но я говорила, что еще рано. Приготовила завтрак, после перешла к обеду, так как уже знала, что ...

Наяда. гл. 17 (Александр Дегтярёв) / Проза.ру
Sep 9, 2010 - Предлагаю наполнить кубки, — Алексеев *настаивал выпить* — «за присутствующих дам», но его оборвал Сергей

Возлюбленная : Смолл Бертрис : Страница - 9 : Читать онлайн ...
А теперь Морган *настаивал выпить* коньяк. Она повиновалась.

Чаша Времени. Последняя - Google Books Result
Другой *настаивал выпить* с ними, а когда девушка отказалась, наградил увесистой пощечиной.


----------



## Q-cumber

Простите, но меня ваши цитаты нисколько не убеждают. Это косноязычная и стилистически ошибочная конструкция.
Предлагал выпить....
Заставлял выпить...
Уговаривал выпить...
Настаивал выпить... 
Штирлиц настаивал на своем. Настойка получалась крепкой, но слегка мутноватой.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Простите, но меня ваши цитаты нисколько не убеждают. Это косноязычная и стилистически ошибочная конструкция.


Да она просто разговорная.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Это косноязычная и стилистически ошибочная конструкция.


I beg to differ:
Национальный корпус русского языка

In my opinion, stretching this nice and concise phrasing into _на том чтобы_ is really out of place in conversational speech and smacks of unwieldy calque (which it is, from German _bestehen darauf, dass)._


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> I beg to differ:
> Национальный корпус русского языка
> 
> In my opinion, stretching this nice and concise phrasing into _на том чтобы_ is really out of place in conversational speech and smacks of unwieldy calque (which it is, from German _bestehen darauf, dass)._


Мне по-прежнему не нравится эта конструкция, но вы привели убедительные доказательства в её пользу.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Простите, но меня ваши цитаты нисколько не убеждают. Это косноязычная и стилистически ошибочная конструкция.
> Предлагал выпить....
> Заставлял выпить...
> Уговаривал выпить...
> Настаивал выпить...
> Штирлиц настаивал на своем. Настойка получалась крепкой, но слегка мутноватой.


Естественно, что "настаивал коньяк" и "настаивал выпить коньяк" - две совершенно разные грамматически и семантически конструкции, но обе правильные.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Естественно, что "настаивал коньяк" и "настаивал выпить коньяк" - две совершенно разные грамматически и семантически конструкции, но обе правильные.


Анекдот как раз и построен на обыгрывании двух разных значений слова.  Однако,  если мы вернёмся к нашим баранам, то есть - к исходной фразе, то она по-прежнему непонятна и стилистически некорректна. Я сначала - при её прочтении - сделал вывод, что друг настоятельно пытался куда-то звонить, хотя его отговаривали. Но из следующего предложения я понял, что скорее друг уговаривал автора позвонить в ресторан, встречая определённое сопротивление. Значение, которое вы предположили, ("настаивал, что надо заранее заказать столик по телефону ") мне даже в голову не пришло. Посему хотелось бы узнать что конкретно Melikhovo имел в виду. Тогда можно будет подкорректировать формулировку.


----------



## Rosett

Я думаю, что идея заказать столик пришла в голову другу из Москвы первому (или он первым её озвучил). Он мог настаивать, но конкретно никого в виду не имел.


----------

